

HN Tokyo Meetup #21 – Thursday 11th of April, 2013 (50 people max) - jason_tko
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2013/03/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-21%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC2013%E5%B9%B44%E6%9C%8811%E6%97%A5/

======
B1aZer
Hello Jason. As a freelancer, Im really curios about life in Japan. Is there
any source of information, which could provide details about moving/living in
Japan ? Im asking, because I saw that you have some people from other
countries in your MakeLeaps team. Thanks.

------
jason_tko
15 spots left! This is going to be another good one, so book quickly if you
want to come.

